# Die große Betakey Frustration



## Pendron (2. April 2012)

*Hey Leute,*
*
wer kennt das nicht, seit Monaten probiert man irgendwie an einen Betakey zu kommen aber es will einfach nicht klappen..!
Darum würde ich jeden der das liest bitten:*
*Sollte irgendwo noch ein Gewinnspiel oder Give-Away stattfinden, postet es doch bitte entweder hier
im Thread oder im Forum!

Sicherlich ist es nichtmehr lang bis zum Release - aber was gäbe es schöneres die Wartezeit in der Beta zu verbringen? 


Mfg

Pendron*


----------



## vtmuseum (3. April 2012)

Pendron schrieb:


> *Hey Leute,*
> *
> wer kennt das nicht, seit Monaten probiert man irgendwie an einen Betakey zu kommen aber es will einfach nicht klappen..!
> Darum würde ich jeden der das liest bitten:*
> ...



Was wollt Ihr alle immer in der Beta?!


----------



## Nøstrømø (3. April 2012)

vor allem 12 Tqage vor Release noch ^^


----------



## Fireflyer (3. April 2012)

Nøstrømø schrieb:


> vor allem 12 Tqage vor Release noch ^^



Ähh du solltest dein Systemdatum überprüfen 

Releasedatum ist immernoch der 15.5.2012

...


----------



## floppydrive (4. April 2012)

Keine Zeit Gewinnspiele zu posten, muss D3 Beta zocken


----------



## Davatar (4. April 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Keine Zeit Gewinnspiele zu posten, muss D3 Beta zocken


*Davatar likes this* ... auch wenn ich selber keinen Beta-Zugang hab (und gern einen hätte :S)


----------



## Mottenkugel (5. April 2012)

Pendron schrieb:


> *Hey Leute,*
> *
> wer kennt das nicht, seit Monaten probiert man irgendwie an einen Betakey zu kommen aber es will einfach nicht klappen..!
> Darum würde ich jeden der das liest bitten:*
> ...





viel glück^^




http://www.allvatar.com/news/11292-d3-update--gewinnerbekanntgabe--die-letzten-20-diablo-3-beta-keys-zu-gewinnen


----------

